# Please could i get some feedback from the new product that i am launching?



## susie1humphrey (Mar 22, 2015)

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/9YVM3V2





  








Screen Shot 2015-03-22 at 18.03.14.png




__
susie1humphrey


__
Mar 22, 2015


__
1


----------



## barkley (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey there,

Not quite sure I understand what the product does.

Can you please explain as it looks pretty cool.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Are you out there Suzy?
If so please explain what I am looking at.
It looks like some sort of cheater tray .
Are the plates just swinging there?
If so looks like that bottom plate is awfully close to the floor......

mimi


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

A plate stacker of sorts ?


----------



## iridium12 (Feb 24, 2015)

A swing set for plates?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You're a design student aren't you?  If this is for regular restaurant service then it doesn't work.  There is no place to set down the plates so you can serve.  Servers usually pick up the whole table and bring it out on a tray.  They put it on their shoulder and carry a tray stand with them.  The other way is to have multiple servers serve a table with each server carrying a plate in one hand.  The first method is Perkins, the second is a bit more refined.

You've never seen banquet servers work.  The best of them will do 24 plates with lids on one tray.  I kid you not.  Those guys are freaking amazing.

So this thing you think you're designing is worthless because like so many designers it looks like you've never set foot in the environment you're designing for.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

" Servers pick up the whole table and bring it out on a tray.  They put it on their shoulder and carry a tray stand with them.  
You've never seen banquet servers work.  The best of them will do 24 plates with lids on one tray.  I kid you not.  Those guys are freaking amazing."



The real unsung heroes of FOH's everywhere carry those trays balanced on one hand.
Requires super human upper body strength .
Career waiters are a dying breed.

mimi


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

A good waiter or waitress carries the tray on their fingertips  a newbie carries it on the flat of their hand.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

What's the purpose? I can carry 4 on my arm and hand now?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

chefedb said:


> What's the purpose? I can carry 4 on my arm and hand now?


Four or five stacked up my left arm and hold another in my right hand.
If the plates are hot (behind you hot plate hothothot and repeat lol) I need a DRY side towel.

mimi


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Looks like it would be hard to work in narrow aisles and crowded dining room around tables. How compactly does it store away? Is it something that servers could stow away after delivering an order to one table in order to take an order from another table and then clear/bus yet another table or would they need to return to the kitchen to drop the device off first? What is the training time to get comfortable with using it?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

At the height of my bartender days could pick up a loaded cocktail tray (tall heavy drinks in the middle then cram as many drinks as would fit around those) in my left hand and pick up 3-4 longneck beers with my right.
Then weave my way thru a bar full of drunken lawyers (what can I say....I had the best happy hour in town) and deliver without spilling a drop.

The secret is to never look down.
You look down and your arm will tilt forward and :laser: that round is history.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

cheflayne said:


> Looks like it would be hard to work in narrow aisles and crowded dining room around tables. How compactly does it store away? Is it something that servers could stow away after delivering an order to one table in order to take an order from another table or would they need to return to the kitchen to drop the device off first? What is the training time to get comfortable with using it?


With all those uncovered plates I imagine the food would get cold as well.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

susie1humphrey said:


> https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/9YVM3V2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But what do we know.....
This gadget is already in select stores.
The Shopping Channel is next lol.
;-)

mimi


----------

